# Interview coming up for apprenticeship...



## Big R (Jan 10, 2008)

Dress appropriately and articulate your answers concisely. Also don't use the word *dude*.


----------



## lowwwwwi (Jun 10, 2008)

Would a shirt and tie suffice? I'm worried a bit about overdressing, though I guess better safe than sorry!


----------



## Big R (Jan 10, 2008)

shirt/tie w/nice pants, Kahkis and polo will do also.


----------



## BackInTheHabit (Apr 12, 2008)

Don't forget to brush your teeth. :thumbup:


----------



## Jacksonville (Jun 29, 2007)

If you are just starting your apprenticeship, dont worry about electrical questions as they dont expect you to know much about the work you will perform.

I just started my apprenticeship with my local IBEW a few months ago. Here are some of the questions they asked me.

- Why do you want to become an electrician?
- Where do you see yourself in 10 years?
- What do you do in your spare time? (do not mention video games or partying)
- How do you think your previous work expirience (if any) will benefit you in this trade?
- What does it mean to be part of a team?
- Do you have any friends or relatives who are electricians? Are they in the union?

My resume answered everything else. Good luck, joining the IBEW was the best decision I ever made....even though im only making $14 an hour at the moment 

edit: sorry i just read your question again....i would definitely bring up your relative, even if they dont ask. ive heard that can make a difference.


----------



## lowwwwwi (Jun 10, 2008)

Also, do you think age would be a factor at all? I'm 29 right now and coming from an office working background mostly with some experience in film and tv production. I really want this, should I mention my age could be a strength because right now I'm drug-free and have mostly settled down?


----------



## lowwwwwi (Jun 10, 2008)

Also thank you to everyone who has replied so far, much appreciated!


----------



## Big R (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm 27 and just starting apprenticeship. In my orientation I would say half were either as old or older than me.


----------



## gc8dc95 (May 15, 2008)

I'm 22 and nearly everyone, except maybe one person, were older than me. I am just beginning my 1st year as well.

Good Luck


----------



## spassalaqua (Jun 11, 2008)

I just found out that I pass my Interview and my orientation is friday. I would defenitly wear a tie. I think it did good for me. Some of the guys i was up against wore hats and scarface shirts. So look nice


----------



## Big R (Jan 10, 2008)

Scarface shirts? What goes through those kid's mind? "I think I'll break out my Tony Montana shirt for the interview - that will do it!"


----------



## spassalaqua (Jun 11, 2008)

Well Big R, the Scarface shirt wasnt the worse. i think the kid who wore the fat albert jeans probably looked worse.


----------



## ElectricIsDead (May 31, 2008)

I know that you don't need the help anymore but for anyone else who is reading, I was asked these questions:

'Describe a time that you had to complete a project without the necessary tools,'
'Describe a time that you saw a project through to its completion,'
'Describe a time when someone you were close to became sick and was hospitalized, what did you do with your job?'
'Do you understand that this is hard work, you dig trenches, work with the sun on your back, and when the air conditioning is installed our job is done?'
'Do you consider yourself a mechanically inclined person, what work have you done with your own hands?'

The interview was over quick, but it was hands down the most intimidating interview that I have ever had. It took place in a small board room where the primary colors used were deep dark reds. I sat at the head of a long table while ten men sat around it asking me questions while the training director sat caddy corner to me and watched my body language as I spoke, he didn't take his eyes off of me the whole time. 

But, it wasn great, I had them laughing at some common ground issues we all face in the working world and ended up getting a good rank, so for anyone out there reading just be prepared and as long as you aren't a lazy moron you should do well.


----------



## Big R (Jan 10, 2008)

Electric -
That sounds like my interview spot on. Exact same questions and atmospher. It was my first interview with multiple people sitting in and was indeed intimidating.


----------



## lowwwwwi (Jun 10, 2008)

Had the interview today. I think I did okay, could of done better I think, very intimidating being interviewed by 6 guys at once. My nerves got the best of me at some points, but I made it through.


----------



## lowwwwwi (Jun 10, 2008)

So I had my interview about a month ago and it went okay. A couple days later, I received a letter stating my oral interview score and saying I was on list of possible selection for the next two years. Sort of a form letter of sorts. My cousin who is in the local said that another letter should be coming soon to let me know if I’ve been picked or not.

In any case, if I don’t get in the Inside Wireman program, I will probably go into the Residential Wireman program to gain experience and just get in and hopefully transfer over at some point. Has anyone else done this route before?


----------

